# Skipping class when feeling anxious



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

For the past few months my anxiety has been pretty bad. Most days its hard for me to get myself to go to class. I just don't know what to do. I try so hard to just relax but its just really difficult. I'm so irritated with myself. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## juanmoretime (Jun 23, 2014)

moonlightpath77 said:


> For the past few months my anxiety has been pretty bad. Most days its hard for me to get myself to go to class. I just don't know what to do. I try so hard to just relax but its just really difficult. I'm so irritated with myself. Does anyone have any suggestions?


Dealing with the exact same thing. I just got dropped from a class because I couldn't get the balls to go. It's a sick self-fulfilling prophecy. It only causes us to beat ourselves up which in turn makes us not want to go even more.


----------



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

juanmoretime said:


> Dealing with the exact same thing. I just got dropped from a class because I couldn't get the balls to go. It's a sick self-fulfilling prophecy. It only causes us to beat ourselves up which in turn makes us not want to go even more.


I don't know what to do  it doesn't even make sense because I always feel terrible after not going. Skipping doesn't even make me feel good yet I skip.


----------



## juanmoretime (Jun 23, 2014)

moonlightpath77 said:


> I don't know what to do  it doesn't even make sense because I always feel terrible after not going. Skipping doesn't even make me feel good yet I skip.


Totally understand. I know logically that the shame of not going is worse than if I just went, but I can't seem to muster up the will power to act against my emotions and power through it. It's extremely frustrating. Just know you're not alone.


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm the same, in fact I should be at a lecture right now and I feel terrible about not going. When I do manage to go I usually feel much better about myself afterwards, it's like a mini victory, yet the next day I'm back to square one and absolutely dread going again. I'd rather sit in my room like a recluse, feel like ****, lie to everyone about going, and damage my grades just so that I don't have to face going to lectures. So yeah, I don't have any advice but it's nice to know you aren't alone in feeling this way.


----------



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Callum96 said:


> I'm the same, in fact I should be at a lecture right now and I feel terrible about not going. When I do manage to go I usually feel much better about myself afterwards, it's like a mini victory, yet the next day I'm back to square one and absolutely dread going again. I'd rather sit in my room like a recluse, feel like ****, lie to everyone about going, and damage my grades just so that I don't have to face going to lectures. So yeah, I don't have any advice but it's nice to know you aren't alone in feeling this way.


I am sorry you are going through this too! It really sucks. I feel so bad and ashamed of myself. I have not gone to my art class in 3 weeks. I am hoping I can push myself today. But what is scaring me off about going is that I will have to talk to my professor and explain how I have missed 6 classes. I guess it would be helpful if he would understand that my anxiety impacts me a lot but I don't think that will happen. I am going to be so embarrassed when I tell him how many classes I missed.


----------



## Akwardintrovert (Feb 20, 2016)

I was in a humanities class this term and i ended up dropping it because i was way too anxious to show up. It was a class of 6 or so people and the teacher loved calling on everyone, the worst part was the subjects we would discuss in class, were absolutely uninteresting to me, so when it came time for me to talk in class, i would say some pretty short generic answers. lol i kick myself in the *** for what i said, but at least there was another person in there that had it worse than me. He stuttered when he talked, i could tell he was anxious as hell just by his body language. That's probably not very friendly of me to say, but at least he got dragged the awkwardness to his corner and away from me. The best thing to do is just try to pay attention and when called on, take a deep breath and answer as thoughtfully as possible. If you're not being called on, i dont see why one wouldnt want to go to class. I had to work overnight shift right before my class, so i guess i kinda has an excuse to drop the four hour class?


----------



## moonlightpath77 (Aug 16, 2015)

Well today I actually went to all my classes. I'm pretty proud of myself. When I woke up this morning I was feeling so anxious that I was considering not going again. But then I told myself that I am going to feel worse each time I skip class. Reminding myself that really motivated me.


----------



## IlIlIlIrlpoloIlIlIlI (Feb 5, 2012)

I've been there. Not saying I know the answer, but thinking with your rational logic side over the irrational emotional side might help.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

moonlightpath77 said:


> Well today I actually went to all my classes. I'm pretty proud of myself. When I woke up this morning I was feeling so anxious that I was considering not going again. But then I told myself that I am going to feel worse each time I skip class. Reminding myself that really motivated me.


:boogie :boogie :boogie! Alright :high5!

SA should not keep you from getting your edumacation!


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I have this irrational fear of failing the entire class if I miss even one class. That's what forces me to go to class when I'm anxious, but I know it won't help most people. Actually, I had a legitimate reason for missing class once, and I emailed the professor and apologized way too much for missing one class when we were specifically allowed to miss a certain number of classes. I could tell from her response that she didn't get why I thought it was a big deal.

I wish I had better advice that would help people who didn't get overly worried about stuff like that.


----------



## eyesonfire (Feb 23, 2016)

I have the same problem. I skip classes because of my depression and SA, but I always feel worse after skipping a class. I really push myself to go, knowing that I might feel uncomfortable, but I'd feel REALLY uncomfortable if I didn't go. Also I have to email the professor and come up with an excuse of why I wasn't there and I hate that.

Obviously pushing yourself to go won't work if you're feeling really anxious, so I don't know what to advice for that. Try to give yourself a mental health day if things get really bad. See it as having the flu or something. You need to stay home to recover and you don't need to feel guilty.

But If you really can't bring yourself to go and it's affecting your studies negatively, you can maybe reach out for help. Do you have an advisor or counsellor at your uni you can talk to? Maybe you can work out a plan together?


----------



## comoas (Sep 27, 2015)

happens to me too, when i'm in class, i feel like crap, also i feel like i'm going to pass out, its horrible


----------



## UkrBrig (Feb 6, 2016)

I'd skip every single day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cosmicKitten (Mar 1, 2016)

Yeah. Me all the time. What makes it so much more nonsensical, is that I'll actually feel _better_ after attending class. Like I finally did something right. Yet it's still incredibly hard to get my arse out the door most days.


----------



## TheUrbanDepressive (Feb 1, 2016)

Despite my bad anxiety, it's never been the reason for skipping class. I have, however, on a few occasions, skipped class due to severe depression. I've done so twice this month. Luckily I only have about 2 more weeks and then I'm done for good.


----------



## Heloise Schmidt (Feb 24, 2016)

I left school because of that. But if you're still there, I'd seek counseling at your school. If you need more than that, they might set you up with a therapist off campus.


----------

